# Gros Bug IMac G4 MAc OSX ?



## Superfly (25 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et +/- neohpyte sur mac 

Jai acheté mon premier mac depuis 2 ans et demi , et depuis il marche plutôt bien , sans aucun entretien particulier il est devenu plus lents ces derniers temps mais sans plus !

Hier soir , jai eu ma 1ere frayeur , Mon Mac ne répondait plus  jai attendu qq temps , puis jai été forcé de léteindre . après quand je lai rallumé , lécran est resté bleu le bouton de la souris saffiche à lécran , mais il ny a moyen de rien faire Jai laissé comme ça pendant qq temps , jai re eteint puis re allumé .. toujours rien  lecran etait bleu et il y avait pas moyen de faire qq chose

Bref , je ne sais pas quoi faire , est ce que cest déjà arrivé à quelquun parmis vous ? ? , est ce que vous pensez que ça craint pour les données que jai stocké dans mon disque dur ? ? ? 

Que dois je faire svp ? ? , Merci de votre aide


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2004)

Salut. 

Rien à craindre pour tes données, le problème vient certainement du système. Mac ou pas, un système ça vieillit, un minimum de maintenance est nécessaire, la réparation des autorisations et le vidage des caches et des fichiers SWAP étant le minimum à faire. ONYX faisant très bien tout ça entre autre et il est gratuit.

Sinon dans ton cas, il faudrait démarrer en laissant appuyé sur "pomme + s" et une fois à l'écran du terminal exécuter un FSCK-Y ce qui permettra de réparer les autorisations. (à lire) 

Sinon tu peux aussi démarrer sur le CD système d'origine, pour ce faire, insert le CD et laisse appuyé sur "C" pendant dès de démarrage et jusqu'à ce que le mac démarre sur le cd.
Depuis le CD tu pourras également réparer les autorisations, vérifier le disc et si il le faut réinstaller le système.
(à lire également)


----------



## krigepouh (25 Octobre 2004)

Tu peux aussi redémarrer en "resetant la fameuse P-Ram", pour cela lors du redémarrage, tu appuies immédiatement et simultanément sur *Pomme-Alt-P-R* jusqu'à ce que ton iMac fasse "Klooong !", tu répètes l'opération 3 fois et tu nous donnes des nouvelles.
Entre les infos de JPTK et les miennes ton iMac devrait repartir, "don't worry" 

a+


----------



## Superfly (26 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour votyre aide


J'ai essayé hier soir , la méthode du fcsk - y , mais ça n'a rien donné .... il me mettait à chaque fois " System File Modified"...

Par contre j'ai fait tourner un CD de controle de hardware que j'ai trouvé parmis les CD fourni par Apple avec l'ordi ,  Le vérificateur m' a indiqué que j'avais un pb de mémoire vive vidéo avec le code erreur " DISP / 13 / 2 "   , vuos savez ce que ça veut dire ????

J'ai essayé de le démarrer avec le CD d'install de Mac OS X , mais l'ordi l'ejecte... alors que j'ai appuyé sur C lors du démarrage... C'est peut etre du au fait que j'ai installé OS X 10.2 et que je mets un CD d'installe d'OS X 10.1 .... mais bon le fait est que j'y ai passé 2 heures hier soir et l'ecran bleu n'a pas disparu.

Tout ce qui m'importe aujourd'hui c'est de ne pas perdre mes données  

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2004)

Je n'ai pas la signification exacte du code erreur... mais ce qui est clair c'est que c'est un pb avec la carte video. Je crains que ça nécessite un retour en SAV chez Apple pour un échange carte vidéo


----------



## Superfly (26 Octobre 2004)

J'ai fait une petite recherche sur google avec ce code erreur.... je suis tombé sur quelques liens interessants... 

Pour info : 

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?13@51.8MmOaBIUz9o.333713@.689be7c8/0


J'ai aussi trouvé un lien sur  macgeneration , ou un certain *quark67 a eu le même probleme *http://blog.macg.co/archives/2004/06/03/cinquime-rparation-pour-libook/

A priori ce code erreur necessite un retour au SAV et la réparation serait assez onéreuse... ( ils parlent de 500 dollars aux states ) 


J'aurais deux questions : est ce que ça ne craint toujours pas pour mes données ( musiques , photos... ) ?

Est ce qu'il y a un réparateur que vous conseillez ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2004)

Je te conseille de passer par le Centre AppleCare le plus proche de chez toi.

Pour tes données, normalement ce genre de réparation (échange carte mère sur laquelle est soudée la carte vidéo) doit se faire sans toucher au disque dur. Donc si tout se passe bien, tu dois retrouver ton disque et tes données intacts au retour... Mais Apple refuse de le garantir, lorsque tu déposes ta machine.

Si tu as un autre Mac à proximité (un ami mac-user par exemple), je te conseillerais de brancher ton iMac sur cet autre Mac en mode Firewire (un cable Firewire entre les 2 Macs et tu démarres ton imac en maintenant la touche T enfoncée jusqu'à ce que le sigle Firewire apparaisse à l'écran). Il sera vu par l'autre Mac comme un disque dur externe. Tu pourras alors faire une copie de sauvegarde de tes données importantes.

Ensuite tu peux l'emmener en réparation l'esprit  tranquille


----------



## Superfly (2 Novembre 2004)

J'ai essayé de redemarrer l'ordi avec le CD d'OS X  , la reinstallation se fait trés bien mais aprés c'est la même chose , en redemarrant le systeme bute sur le fameux ecran bleu ( aprés avoir affiché l'avancement du demarrage de du systeme d'exploitation ) 

Donc il ne me reste plus qu'a amener mon ordi chez un répareteur MAC.
S'il s'agit d'une defaillance de carte video , je serai alors obligé de changer aussi la carte mere car elles sont collées l'une à l'autre.... quelqu'un aurait une idée du cout d'une telle opération  ??? 

EN tous les cas , je suis hyper déçu par les mac , moi qui les ai tout le temps defendu corps et ames... 2 ans et demi de durée de vie c'est vraiment trop peu !


----------



## TitaNantes (2 Novembre 2004)

Superfly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de redemarrer l'ordi avec le CD d'OS X  , la reinstallation se fait trés bien mais aprés c'est la même chose , en redemarrant le systeme bute sur le fameux ecran bleu ( aprés avoir affiché l'avancement du demarrage de du systeme d'exploitation )



Je suis étonné   .

Si la carte vidéo fonctionne pendant la réinstallation de l'OS, il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'elle ne fonctionne pas après un démarrage "ordinaire"  :mouais: ...

Le problème doit-être plutôt logiciel que matériel....


----------



## Superfly (2 Novembre 2004)

Je suis également étonné... c'est le hardware test qui me dis que c un pb de carte video  

je vais appeler apple care , et tant pis pour les 40 euros qu'ils prennent !

merci bcp


----------



## quark67 (2 Novembre 2004)

Superfly a dit:
			
		

> Je suis également étonné... c'est le hardware test qui me dis que c un pb de carte video
> 
> je vais appeler apple care , et tant pis pour les 40 euros qu'ils prennent !
> 
> merci bcp



J'étais dans une situation similaire à la tienne, avec l'erreur "disp 13/2". Ça me provoquait kernel panic sur kernel panic (à partir de début octobre, au moins un kernel panic par jour).
Or, début octobre, je suis tombé sur un message sur le forum d'Apple où quelqu'un avait aussi ce problème. Il a fait quelque chose à son Mac et depuis, il n'a plus eu le problème.

Pour ma part, j'ai fait ce qu'il a suggéré, et j'ai pas redémarré depuis 17 jours. Ce qui est un large progrès par rapport à des kernel panics quotidiens.
Je n'ai pas un recul suffisant pour savoir si le problème est résolé, mais je l'espère.
La manipulation à faire est simple, mais il faut s'y connaitre un peu.

Je décline toute responsabilité à partir de maintenant.
Tu dois ouvrir ton iMac et te munir de pâte thermique (ça se trouve dans les magasins pour PC).
La manipulation consiste à enlever toutes les barrettes de mémoire de ton ordinateur, et sortir la pile de son logement. 
Il faut ensuite laisser reposer ainsi quelques heures. 
Tu peux profiter du temps ainsi à ta disposition pour enlever les résidus de pâte thermique situés sur le conducteur de chaleur relié au processeur. Les 2 surfaces métalliques qui seront à nouveau en contact lorsque le socle de l'iMac sera refermé doivent être propres. Ne rien utiliser d'abrasif pour nettoyer. Il ne faut pas abimer la surface métallique. Il est conseillé d'utiliser une pièce en plastique souple (j'ai utilisé le capuchon d'un stylo bic) ou ses ongles.
J'ai ensuite attendu environ 24h.
Avant de refermer, réappliquer une très fine couche de pâte thermique (quelques gouttes à étaler et égaliser sur les deux surfaces avec la pointe du capuchon par exemple; ne surtout pas faire de tartine!)
La pâte thermique est essentielle pour que la chaleur du processeur s'évacue via la cage métallique en forme de demi-sphère dont est constitué l'intérieur de l'iMac.
Ensuite j'ai remis en place les barettes de mémoire et la pile, puis j'ai appuyé sur le bouton de reset de la carte-mère.

ATTENTION !!!!!!!
Ensuite, j'ai refermé l'iMac, et je l'ai rallumé.
Et là! bong etc..., mais l'écran restait noir et le tiroir du CD ne s'ouvrait pas.
J'ai crains avoir flingué le Mac.
Finalement, j'ai réouvert, enlevé les barettes, la pile, remis ça en place sans resetter la carte-mère et depuis 17 jours mon mac est allumé.

La manipulation est simple, mais dangereuse quand-même, come tu as pu le voir. 
En refermant le Mac il faut être soigneux car les cables et des fils peuvent géner; il faut bien les remettre à leur place.
A l'ouverture du Mac, il y a aussi des cables qui gênent, il faut faire attention à ne pas les casser. 
Si la manipulation t'intéresse, je t'enverrais en privé des photos pour te monter comment positionner l'iMac etc... (j'allais tout de même pas faire une telle manipulation sur mon Mac sans prendre de photos!)
J'espère pour toi que la manipulation guérira ton Mac.

Après tout, 500 euros, c'est pas donné, alors si on peut économiser...


----------



## quark67 (2 Novembre 2004)

Superfly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une petite recherche sur google avec ce code erreur.... je suis tombé sur quelques liens interessants...
> 
> J'ai aussi trouvé un lien sur  macgeneration , ou un certain *quark67 a eu le même probleme *http://blog.macg.co/archives/2004/06/03/cinquime-rparation-pour-libook/



J'ai exposé mon problème en détail ici :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=66341

Dans mon message précédent, j'ai oublié de dire que si tu ouvre ton iMac, profites-en pour enlever la poussière, ça pourrait être impressionnant  (je ne suis pourtant pas fumeur, et mon appartement est propre).


----------



## Superfly (3 Novembre 2004)

Merci quak67 pour les infos ... la manip que tu propose me fait un peu flipper... mais bon est ce que j'ai le choix....  donc je veux bien des photos... 

J'aurais juste une question , est ce que les données que j'ai en mémoire peuvent être perdues ???  grosso modo c'est mon unique crainte ... j'ai toute ma musique et toute mes photos dedans  


Mais bon, ce que je ne capte pas c'est que j'ai pas de Kernel Panic ( ça consiste en quoi  d'ailleurs ?  ) , tout ce qui m'arrive c'est un foutu ecran bleu ou seul la souris apparait...

Hier j'ai essayé de le redemarrer sous MAC OS 9 , ça n'a pas marché  non plus , mais ce qui est rassurant c'est que l'affichage graphique marche correctement....

J'ai essayé d'appeler applecare plein de fois , ct tout le temps occupé.... est ce normal ?? , leur service telephonique est il performant ? ou je risque de claquer 40 euros dans le vent ?

Merci beaucoup à tous pour votre aide


----------



## quark67 (7 Novembre 2004)

Superfly a dit:
			
		

> Merci quak67 pour les infos ... la manip que tu propose me fait un peu flipper... mais bon est ce que j'ai le choix....  donc je veux bien des photos...



Je décline toute responsabilité en cas de destruction d'un élément quelconque de l'iMac.
Il faut te munir de deux tournevis : un cruciforme afin d'ouvrir la trappe laissant accès à l'emplacement d'une carte Airport et d'une barrette mémoire supplémentaire (voir la doc de ton iMac), et un tournevis dont la pointe est étoilée (une fois la trappe enlevée, tu vois facilement la forme et la taille des 4 vis à enlever).
Quand tu refermera ton iMac, il te sera nécessaire de bien revisser ces 4 vis afin que le contact thermique se fasse correctement. Mais ne force pas, sous peine de détruire les têtes des vis.

Photos disponibles pendant quelques jours à cette adresse provisoire : 
http://quark67.free.fr/imac
Dis-moi quand tu n'en auras plus besoin.


----------



## Superfly (8 Novembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup.
Je vais fair eune Backup d'abord , apres je vais tenter la manip 
Je vais la faire au cours de cette semaine ( le temps d'acheter les tournevis etc etc )


----------



## Superfly (10 Novembre 2004)

Avant de faire les manips recommendées par Quark76 , je souhaite faire une sauvegarde de mes données sur un disque dur externe.

J'en ai commandé un ( LACIE , USB2, 80 Go) sur le net et je suis en passe de le recevoir.

Je suis un peu embeté pour réaliser cette sauvegarde car vu l'ecran bleu qui persiste , je n'ai pas accés au finder et donc pas d'acces au disque dur....  même en utilisant le CD de reboot 

L'assistance telephonique Apple se propose de m'aider pour faire cette manip ( sana garantir de résultat ) pour la somme modique  47 euros....  S'il y a un mac user de ce forum sur Paris et qui pourrait m'assister à le faire ( je suis sur Paris 17eme , Batignolles )  à la rigueur je prefererai lui filer la thune à lui.

S'il y a quelqu'un d'interessé , qu'il m'envoie un MP avec son tel !

Merci


----------

